

Ask HN: Is Your Startup a Side Project or Full Time? - james-fend

Just wanted to see who all is working full-time on a startup and who all is doing it on the side after work.
======
iaskwhy
Went full-time when 2010 began and stayed like that for one year. As it didn't
work, got myself a new job and it became again a side project while I'm saving
some money to go full-time again with a new strategy. I'm so glad I've been
able to do this every year or so easily...

------
kodablah
On the side. Can't afford to go head first right now. I am saving up to take a
sabbatical in the future. Unfortunately this means I have to hide my work from
my employer knowing they can technically lay claim on it despite the fact that
all development is done at home.

------
AndyG1128
Side project because I have a family I need to feed. If I were on my own, I'd
probably chance it as full time for as long as I could. I will say I plan make
the plunge to full time as soon as I have enough saved from the day job to
survive several months to a year.

------
alok-g
Don't all the people here with side projects have IP issues with their
employers? How many of you have IP related contracts signed with their
employers? My understanding is that most technical companies make you sign
such contracts.

------
dgunn
I'm part time right now, but will be starting full time in January. Wish me
luck!

If anyone has the karma for it, (I don't) maybe we could get a poll started?
This would work well as a poll.

~~~
james-fend
<\-- total newb at HN. Ah, I spent a few mins trying to find it, but couldn't,
lol. I see why now..

------
mbijon
My side project is full-time (40+ hours/week on lunarmods.com) for the last
6-months, but I still do part-time freelance work to pay about half the bills.

------
russjhammond
Side project while I finish up my MBA but hope to build enough momentum by the
time I am done to jump full time into it.

------
jaxn
I dropped all side-projects when I went all in on my current startup
(bizen.com). I now work on it full-time.

~~~
vorador
By the way, there's a small typo on your front page "Bizen is a web-based
business-intellegence".

~~~
jaxn
Are you saying business-intelligence should or should not be hyphenated?

We just launched a new website and I don't know if it happened to be
hyphenated before.

My wife is a writer and I could see her wanting to hyphenate as a compound
modifier, but sine it is such a common phrase, I don't think it should be
hyphenated.

~~~
vorador
Oh, not at all. You've written "intellegence".

------
massarog
Full time, just graduated college in May and have been running my business
since I was a sophomore in 2009.

~~~
Kirchart123
Same here .. A year hve oasse now and im in my way :D

------
MattBearman
I've got a few little side projects on at the moment, but I'm aiming to make
BugMuncher my full time job.

------
riffmaster
working on a few side projects but hoping Sprint.Im will be my full time job
in a few months

------
iambot
im a side-project guy myself, though i cant wait to be able to work full-time
on either my startup/concept or another that im equally passionate about

------
blazzar
Side project, 2-5 hrs per day on top of the day job

------
hacker007
side-projects for now..hope to go full time when my spouse gets done with grad
school.

------
winsbe01
side-projects. wish i had the guts/savings to go full time.

------
Kirchart123
Was my side project durin college, full time once i gratuated like engineer.
.. Im in Mex.

------
diolpah
Very much fulltime, but it began as a side project many moons ago.

